# newest lures



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have a lot of time to use much less make lures these days, but here are a few that just got sanded and skirted.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really like that one on the far right! They all look good though!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The one on the far right with a dark purple underskirt is pretty much the same pattern I've caught most of my wahoo on this year.

Pretty stuff there dude


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

They look great! I prefer the type heads you have there over angled faces, I use them all, but always seem to have better luck with the more "yap" style lures.

I'd love to learn more about how you make them one day! Keep up the good work.

Robert


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice job man they look great


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. I poured these a others over 4 mos ago. So between my son's naps I was able to turn, sand and polish these finally. 

Robert, there is a book called "Lure making 101/102" by Jim Rizzuto that can teach you a lot. He is the guru of the trade in many peoples eyes. Its really addictive once you get started but worth it when they produce for you. But let me know!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great looking lures!


----------

